# Como utilizar eagle



## Omer (Mar 17, 2007)

hola a todos:

arme un circuito en la protoboard y me salio pero quiero pasarlo a placa impresa, y tengo una evaluacion de eagle y arme mi circuito en el esquema pero al pasarlo al dideño de la placa impresa me aparacen errores, y ademas cuando le doy que haga la autordenacion de las pistas me deja unas encima de las otras.

por lo que quisiera que alguien me ayude con un tutorial o con consejos.


muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven (Mar 20, 2007)

Amigo, publica el esquemático que tú hiciste para ver, "Qué huciste", y poder ayudarte.

Saludos: mcr


----------

